# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > مكافحة الإرهاب في التشريعات العربية >  الجزائر: ملتقى حول مكافحة الإرهاب في شمال أفريقيا

## هيثم الفقى

ملتقى حول مكافحة الإرهاب في شمال أفريقيافي الفترة 2 – 4 أبريل 2008بالعاصمة الجزائرية - الجزائرقام المركز الأفريقي للدراسات والبحث في مجال الإرهاب بالتعاون مع الحكومة الإسبانية بتنظيم ملتقى على مدار ثلاثة أيام تحت موضوع "مكافحة الإرهاب في شمال أفريقيا" في الفترة من 2 إلى 4 أبريل 2008 بالمقر الرئيسي للمركز بالجزائر العاصمة.

حضر الملتقى نقاط اتصال المركز الأفريقي للدراسات والبحث في مجال الإرهاب في كل من بلدان شمال أفريقيا والمجموعات الإقليمية الاقتصادية، وكذلك ممثلون من الإتحاد الإفريقي، بالإضافة إلى خبراء أفريقيين في مجال مكافحة الإرهاب من الجزائر ومصر ومالي وموريتانيا ونيجريا تونس والجمهورية العربية الصحراوية الديمقراطية وخبراء دوليين من إسبانيا والبرتغال وبلجيكا وإيطاليا والسويد والمملكة المتحدة والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وأيضا ممثلين من الإتحاد الأوروبي والهيئات ومراكز الدراسات الدولية التي تعمل في مجالات ذات الصلة مثل مكتب الأمم المتحدة للمخدرات والجريمة (unodc)  ومعهد الأمم المتحدة الدولي للبحث في القانون والجريمة ( (unicriوالمنظمة الأوربية للأمن والتعاون (osce) ومعهد الدراسات الأمنية  (iss) ومركز تدريب كوفي عنان الدولي لحفظ السلام (kaiptc).

تم إعداد هذا الملتقى بهدف تحسين جهود مكافحة الإرهاب بمنطقة شمال أفريقيا بما يتفق مع خطة عمل الإتحاد الأفريقي لمنع ومكافحة الإرهاب. كما سعى الملتقى إلى دعم القدرات وتيسير التعاون الوطني والمتعدد الأطراف في مجال مكافحة الإرهاب.

حضر الجلسة الافتتاحية  كل من :
-    الوزير عبد القادر مساهل الوزير المنتدب المكلف بالشؤون المغربية والأفريقية بالجمهورية الجزائرية الديمقراطية الشعبية
-         والسفير رمتان لعمامرة مفوض الإتحاد الأفريقي للسلم والأمن 
-         والسيد كمال رزاق بارا مستشار الرئيس الجزائري 
-         والسفير خوان كساس السفير الأسباني بالجزائر 
-         والسفير بوباكار ديارا مدير المركز الأفريقي للدراسات والبحث في مجال الإرهاب. 

أعرب السيد الوزير مساهل عن تقديره للجهود الملحوظة التي يقوم بها المركز الأفريقي ومبادرته لتنظيم هذا الملتقى والذي يأتي عقده في الوقت المناسب حيث تعرضت منطقة شمال أفريقيا في الآونة الأخيرة لسلسلة جديدة من الأعمال الإرهابية. وقد أشار الوزير مساهل إلى حرص الرئيس الجزائري عبد العزيز بوتفليقة على المساهمة في جميع المبادرات الأفريقية التي تساهم في مكافحة الإرهاب وكذلك إصرار سيادته على جعل المركز الأفريقي للدراسات والبحث في مجال الإرهاب مركز امتياز يخدم التعاون الأفريقي والدولي في مجال مكافحة الإرهاب.

وأشار السيد الوزير إلى الخطوات التي يتخذها الإتحاد الأفريقي لمحاربة الإرهاب بدء من إتفاقية 1999 ثم خطة عمل الإتحاد الأفريقي لمنع ومكافحة الإرهاب في 2002 ثم افتتاح المركز الأفريقي للدراسات والبحث في مجال الإرهاب في أكتوبر 2004.

أشاد السفير الإسباني خوان كساس في كلمته بالتعاون الوثيق بين الإتحاد الأفريقي وإسبانيا وذكر التحديات التي تواجهها البلاد الأفريقية لمواجهة الإرهاب وأعرب عن الرغبة القوية لدى حكومة بلاده  في العمل مع الإتحاد الأفريقي والمركز الأفريقي بالجزائر لإيجاد حلول لكل هذه التحديات مشيرا إلى أن نجاح أفريقيا يمثل نجاح شامل للجميع.

أعرب السفير ديارا مدير المركز الأفريقي في كلمته عن شكره للحكومة الجزائرية التي دائما تقدم الدعم الذي يمكن المركز من تطبيق خطة عمل الإتحاد الأفريقي لمنع ومكافحة الإرهاب.

أوضح السفير ديار الدور الذي يقوم به المركز على المستوى القاري من حيث التنسيق مع نقاط الإتصال وجمع المعلومات والقيام  بالدراسات والتحاليل حول الإرهاب وتقديم برامج تدريبية عن طريق تنظيم ملتقيات وورش عمل بالتعاون مع الشركاء الأجانب. وأكد أيضا على إلتزام الإتحاد الأفريقي ببناء شراكات دولية تساهم في مكافحة الإرهاب والعمل عن كثب مع الهيئات ومراكز الدراسات الدولية التي تعمل في هذا المجال. 

أعطى مدير المركز الأفريقي للدراسات والبحث في مجال الإرهاب صورة عامة حول ظاهرة الإرهاب على المستوى العالمي موضحا طبيعته الدولية مدللا على ذلك بمنطقة الساحل والتأثيرات السلبية للجماعات الإرهابية فيها. وفي هذا الصدد طالب البلاد الأفريقية بأخذ خطوات جادة توحد جهودهم وتبني علاقات قوية بينهم لمحاربة الإرهاب، وأكد مرة أخرى على أن هذا التهديد العالمي يحتاج مواجهة عالمية.  

تضمن الملتقى عروضا قدمها الخبراء الأفريقيون والدوليون المشاركون دارت حول تهديدات الإرهاب في شمال أفريقيا ونقاط الضعف وآثاره على المناطق الأخرى. ثم تلت هذه العروض مناقشات جماعية حدد فيها الحاضرون التحديات الأمنية التي تواجه بلادان منطقة شمال أفريقيا والإجراءات التي اتخذتها الحكومات حيال ذلك كما ناقشوا مشاكل التطبيق والتوصيات التي يجب العمل بها وكذلك النقاط ذات الأولوية لتحسين جهود مكافحة الإرهاب في إطار خطة عمل الإتحاد الأفريقي.

أتاح الملتقى الفرصة للحاضرين لفهم الإرهاب في شمال أفريقيا على نحو أعمق وكذلك تطور الأنشطة الإرهابية على الصعيد العالمي والمحلي وتفاعلها مع الآليات الجديدة في مجال الأمن الأفريقي. 

شددت توصيات الخبراء على احتياج دول شمال أفريقيا إلى استمرار العمل معا لمواجهة ظاهرة الإرهاب وإلى بناء شبكة من العلاقات تعمل على مواجهة الإرهاب إضافة إلى الجهود الأمنية الأخرى التي يلزم التنسيق بشأنها.  

وينتظر أن يتبع هذا الملتقي ملتقى أخر في جمهورية الكونغو تحت موضوع  "مكافحة الإرهاب في منطقة وسط أفريقيا" في الفترة من 26 إلى 28 مايو 2008.

----------


## نور زيدان

شكرا جزيلا لصاحب الموضوع

----------

